# Mr.T's video ...perfect retro for Mother's Day



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

... somebody shouldve given him a record contract.
*Happy Mother's Day ...FOOL !!!*


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

He been had that Mohawk for years....how he squeeze into them shorts. Same for Charles Barkley


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

This is great... I love Mr. T but what's up with the daisy dukes he's rockin' lol... Only Mr. T could pull it off


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> This is great... I love Mr. T but what's up with the daisy dukes he's rockin' lol... Only Mr. T could pull it off


...im not sure if he was _*actually pullin it off*_, i'd rather see Jessica Simpson in them, but hey, im sure there are some guys out there thinkin

"Dang Mr.T looks good in dem dukes!"...lol, but i pity the fool.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

aghagagahgahaghagahga OMG the shorts are killin me :rofl:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I swear we need to ban Oscar from youtube .....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> ...im not sure if he was _*actually pullin it off*_, i'd rather see Jessica Simpson in them, but hey, im sure there are some guys out there thinkin
> 
> "Dang Mr.T looks good in dem dukes!"...lol, but i pity the fool.


:rofl::rofl:

LMAO - oh man I am bustin' a gut omg... Yeah, he can pull those shorts off like Jessica Simpson pulled off those big ears in Employee of the month... hehehehee

I was trying to be nice for Mr. T's sake... Doesn't he still wear stuff like that rofl:rofl: - poor Mr. T


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I was trying to be nice for Mr. T's sake... Doesn't he still wear stuff like that rofl:rofl: - poor Mr. T


i hope not, he's gonna be 60 soon ! he needs to trade in those dukes for a big robe and maybe he could pass for a giant Yoda.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> i hope not, he's gonna be 60 soon ! he needs to trade in those dukes for a big robe and maybe he could pass for a giant Yoda.


Heheheehe ^^ Mr. T turning 60... Boy how time flies


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! Yeah, Oscar needs to take a time out from youtube! Lol! Thanks for the mother's day wishes Oscar! Made my weekend. OMG @ Mr. T in the dukes! ROFLMAO!


----------

